# Cajamarca: El Quinde Shopping Plaza (renders + fotos de la obra)



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

*RESUMEN DEL PROYECTO*

36,000 m2 de área bruta 
18,000 m2 de área techada 
11,000 m2 de locales comerciales (70+) 
10,000 m2 de estacionamiento (400 carros) 
400 puestos de trabajos directos 
Espacio para futuras ampliaciones 
Inicio de obras menores – oct. 2005 
Inicio de obras mayores – nov. 2005 
Inauguración para locatarios – marzo 2006 
Inauguración general – mayo 2006 
PARÁMETROS PARA EL DESARROLLO DEL PROYECTO 

*Desarrollo por etapas* 
Supermercado El Centro, Cinerama El Pacífico y patio de comidas como Anclas 
Gimnasio de 1000 m2 en setiembre del 2006 
Tiendas por departamentos en el 2007 
Gran área de estacionamiento 
Facilidad de Ingreso peatonal 

*OFERTA*

11000 m2 de locales comerciales en arrendamiento
Espacio publicitarios
Espacios e infraestructura para eventos
Espacio para abonados en estacionamiento 
DEMANDA

*Como Actividad Inmobiliaria* 

Locatarios para nuestros locales 

Restaurantes / Heladerías 
Franquicias y/o Negocios de “Comida Rápida” para el “Patio de Comida” 
Tiendas de Artesanía / Productos Locales 
Farmacias 
Gimnasio 
Juegos 
Joyerías 
Tiendas de Regalos 
Ferreterías 
Lavandería / Lavado en Seco
Tiendas de Fotos 
Tienda de Artículos de Escritorio / Librería / Fotocopias e Impresiones 
Salón de Belleza 
Bancos / Instituciones Financieras 
Oficinas de Atención al Público – (Teléfonos / Seguros / AFP´s / etc) 
Ventas de Autos 
Como Administrador 

Empresas de Mantenimiento
Empresas de Limpieza 
Empresas de Seguridad 
Empresas de Contabilidad 
Estudios de Abogados 
Estación de Radio FM / AM 
Empresas de Eventos 
Empresas de Jardinería / Vivero 
Empresas de Publicidad 
Empresas de Servicios Empresariales en General

*Ubicacion*

















*Renders* 













































*Avance de las obras* 



























Mas info en:
http://www.cajamarcaopina.com

Busquen el enlace con el logotipo del Quinde


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Ayer justo vi la página....interesante el proyecto...aunque no me gusta mucho el diseño.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

qué bueno, esta obra no es cuento ni dilatación de tiempo


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Que bien, da gusto q otras ciudades Peruanas gocen de las cosas que tomamos por muy comun en otros sitios, con todo lo q aporta al erario, con sus exportaciones de oro y aparte de ser un lugar unico en cuanto a ganaderia y agricultura. Muy linda Cajamarca


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Qué hermosa es Cajamarca, ojalá que lleguen muchas más inversiones a la ciudad para que llegue a convertirse en un destino turístico de primer orden.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Por lo menos se ve que avanza el proyecto. No esta muy bonito el diseño pero me gustaria ver como quedaria el interior.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Bueno por los edificios de atras se nota que esta en una zona residencial importante de la ciudad.Esos edificios son los mismos de una foto que mostramos siempre de Cajamarca.Bien ubicado el centro comercial!!


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

No tendrá un diseño espectacular, pero para estar en provincia, me parece un buen comienzo.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Qué bien, Cajamarca! Comienza a pensar en grande! Con este proyecto se adelanta a ciudades de mayor tamaño.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que chevere se ve! El centro comercial en si se ve interesante y el estacionamiento se ve grande. Que bacan sera cuando lo terminen de construir.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Se ve bonito ya quiero que lo inauguen, pero no hay foristas de cajamarca para que tome fotos cuando inauguren el mall.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

se parece al real plaza de chiclayo no les parece ???


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

esta interesante, lo bueno es que se esta concretando, no como en otras ciudades donde aun es incertidumbre la fecha de inicio de obras.......(cual mas va a ser pues)


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bien por Cajamarca, sin duda el Norte se las Trae, Trujillo, Chiclayo y Cajamarca, aunque también podría decirse que Piura tienen su mall.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Son tres ciudades cercanas y con buen futuro. Una gran ventaja para conformar una zona económica poderosa.


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

queee! CHEVERE ojala SE TERMINE Y QUE SU DISEÑO SEA COMO SE VE EN EL RENDER y que concurra mucha gente no solo de cajamarca sino tambien de Lima.......... claro cuando vallan a ver la ciudad! QUE BIEN POR CAJAMARCA!


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

El diseño exterior no me gusta mucho espero q el interior se vea mejor.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

i este centro comercial contara non alguna tienda por departamento?


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

J3R3MY said:


> i este centro comercial contara non alguna tienda por departamento?


Si y será Ripley, pero entrará en el 2007.


----------

